# Can I have an Angelfish in a 20 gallon aquarium?



## lrm1204 (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi! I recently upgraded to a 20 gallon tank, and I have been interested in getting an angelfish for quite some time. I already have 2 guppies, and 1 dwarf Gourami. I don't plan on having too many plants, to avoid crowding, and the tank does not have many ornaments. I was only thinking about getting one angelfish. Would this work in this type of tank?


----------



## Sentinel (Jul 15, 2018)

I'm skeptical because of the gourami. Angelfish grow to the size of your hand. You very well could keep 1 in there for awhile and return later on, if your local store is okay with that.


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

Angelfish are gregarious but territorial and moderately aggressive fish that IMO and from my experience should be kept in groups of at least 6 in a tank no smaller than 75 gallons. The more fish and the larger the tank the better and there should be line of sight breaks to give the weaker fish a way to get away from the dominant ones (breeding is going to create havoc in most situations too but it will help if the tank is larger).

Now that doesn't mean you can't keep them in smaller tanks but they will be happier in larger numbers in a larger tank. Based on their ultimate size I wouldn't keep one alone in a 20 but I am sure some folks do. So yeah you probably could. But the question is should you?


----------



## ghyti (Dec 31, 2015)

With 2 guppies and a Gourami, one Angelfish will be fine in your tank provided it is a 20H and not a 20L.


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

That was my question - is it a 20 high? I would say definitely not for 20 long. But an angel is usually not a good fit with a gourami and that size tank leaves no room for comfort. Personally, I wouldn't have guppies as angel tank mates either but it's not something I've tried.


----------

